# Salt application dead line



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got an email from the river ranger with the best email sense of humor.

The Upper Salt permit application deadline is Jan 31st.
I won't be putting in myself this year do to funds, but if anyone wants to make a donation to support the work done down there by the Tonto National Forest Globe Ranger District, app deadline is Jan 31. 

Do your snow dance, hope for late season dumpage, burn some effigy's, or whatever. Who knows, stranger things have happened, this Salt season could come out of the gutter. 

The yearly emails always crack me up at least at least , sometimes I even get to go run it.


----------



## shoptech1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Donny "Jesus" is no joke-back in 98 when i was a nube to the salt he graciously led myself and my mother on deck (with pouch) on my new too me 16' cat. i was scared as shit but he made feel comfortable through everything. We got to Grumand rapid and a commercial boat was wrapped around the big rock, so we had to stop and deal with that! it was flowing close to 3000 grand. He had the most bad ass boat! i think it was a 12 ' cat with a fiberglass sculpted frame that snugged both tubes and was a rode seat in the middle. basically like begin seated on a motorcycle,but rowing a boat.Bad ass! Thanks Mr. Jesus! i'll never forget that run!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah... the Salt isn't going to run this year unless a freak storm drops a bunch of rain. Last year at this time they were over 100% of average and I caught the Salt at over 3k the last weekend in February..... but feel free to make a monetary donation to the Apache Tribe, I'm sure they could use the funds.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm not holding out much hope either.

To be clear...the permit you apply for is for the National Forest...not the Apache tribe. You can still get a tribal permit...but you just get it. Perhaps the tribe gets something from the main permit too...but I doubt its much.

If it rains a ton and I have the time I'll probably try to hit it before permit season but I think that is unlikely given current conditions. I hit it at 3k last year in mid-February too and it was a heck of a lot of fun. Hit it during Permit season too and it was still fun but not as much as the "high water" run.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ha Ha! Definitely seems like an awesome dude, and someone we are very lucky to have in charge down there.
I caught that last week of February run off last year to, it was awesome! Cherry Creek was flashing when we floated past it, it was this JET BLACK flow, supper different then anything I have ever seen before, looked like super rich topsoil being transported, was like rafting down a river of Guiness!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

If we get some crazy rain event and it somehow runs, definitely hit me up if you want someone to boat with EM. Salt was half of what I thought about in the Grand, unrealistic, but can still hope..................


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Electric-Mayhem posted good info on the Tribal Permit. A few comments for first timers on the Salt below.

Unless things have changed, the tribe requires buying a permit anytime you are on their grounds which is the first part of the Salt run from the Bridge down. My experience has been the tribe could care less if you have a permit from the US River Rangers or not, the tribe just wants your money for passage thru their land and for you to use the primitive camp sites and marginal toilets at the put in areas.

We have always picked up Tribal permits in Showlow AZ. Check the tribes web page for more info. 

White Mountain Apache Tribe Game and Fish is the link I think.

Over many trips to the Salt, I have never been officially detailed checked in by a River Ranger. We have seen River Rangers on the river or at the putin. We have always had our permits displayed on the boats which may explain our luck. Every time tho, a member of the Tribal Police has come by our camp site and checked for permits. I have been told no tribal permit and the Tribal Police has the authority to impound your gear. Bottom line here is get a tribal permit before camping or launching on the Salt there at the bridge.

Salt River at any runnable level is classic and between the weather and US permit draw is difficult at best to hit a home run.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Last year you could get a tribal permit at the put in kiosk too. They also have a website you can get it through now as well. Its $25 a day per person and you have to get two days if you are doing the full trip.

On my two trips last year, we saw what looked like a possible ranger vehicle driving down the dirt road that follows the river for a while, but never saw rangers of either type at the put in. Both times there was a Forest Service ranger at the takeout though and they definitely checked for required gear. One trip was before permit season, but they can still check that you have a toilet system and firepan and the like.

Its a pretty darn cool area and it feels different then a lot of the other desert trips. I think its mostly the Saguaro Cactuses, but the geology is different too. It moves pretty quick on its own so you don't have to "make time" and can just relax.

I do hope it runs...but I'm not expecting to run it this year...

https://wcc.sc.egov.usda.gov/nwcc/v...ly&format=plot&sitenum=511&interval=WATERYEAR

We are WAY below average on snow pack levels in that area.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

"I think its mostly the Saguaro Cactuses,"

Plus one on the above post.

One night we camped across the river from a full hill side of the Saguaro Soldiers.
It was a full moon night. I happened to wake up a bit after midnight and what a picture to see. The cactus soldiers are just one of many things that make the Salt float one of the best anywhere.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey Josh, I've seen rangers, both at the put in, and on the river on at least a half dozen of the runs I've done. I'll tell you the story of the tribal rangers and their persecution/prosecution of our trip leader several years ago when we float WW next weekend.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Yeah...I never meant to imply they are never around at the put in...I just was noting that I've never seen them there personally.

Other stuff that make the Salt awesome is that it provides a pleasant and warm multi-day early in the season. Plus, I think there is something to be said for rivers that don't run every year...makes it feel more special. Don't get me wrong, I totally want it to run every year...but like the Dolores it just adds to the experience. The character of the run is constantly changing as you go too...so it keeps it interesting.

Yep...lots and lots of reasons its a great river.


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

wildh2onriver said:


> I'll tell you the story of the tribal rangers and their persecution/prosecution of our trip leader several years ago when we float WW next weekend.


I'd like to hear that story too.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

I am going to shoot for a low water trip if we can get to at least the 400-600 range. I did it a couple of years ago and it was still great. Didn't even get stuck on any rocks really. We just pack light and paddle boat it instead. Corkscrew looks really nasty at that flow. You also pretty much have the whole river to yourself.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

What size boats did you guys take jdsampsonite?
How do ya think an R-1 paddle cat would be, anything you need to punch at that level?


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

We were using a 13' with 3 guys in it, a 9.5' with 2 guys, and 2 guys in tandem IK's. We were each packing 40-50lbs of gear. I think you could do it in that. Bellow is some guys doing it at 250 I found on youtube. I think that is a little too low to do the whole thing. I have done the day trip at that and the additional 150cfs makes a big difference. 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tUz5zDL43IA


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Ya, paddle boat looks like way less of a pain at those levels.
Some solid lack of oar shippage in some of those runs!
Thanks for posting!


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Someday will get a packraft. Packaft and a 16 or 18'.
Then my path do the dark side of too many boats, will be complete....


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

My wife thinks I am there even though I think I could use a fee more. 
I do think paddling is the easier way to do it.


----------

